# WiFi connection speed



## mbzadegan (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi,
I buy an WiFi USB Dongle that originally support up to 300 Mbit/sec. How can I find that its current connection speed?


----------



## kpa (Apr 15, 2015)

Very few adapters work in 802.11n under FreeBSD and I think it's limited to Atheros devices pretty much and the support is very experimental. The USB Wifi dongle you're buying probably works in FreeBSD but only in 802.11g (54 Mbits/sec) mode.

You will find the current operating mode of the device in the ifconfig(8) output.


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 15, 2015)

OK, but it seems that FreeBSD should also be able to identify this connection speed.


----------



## kpa (Apr 15, 2015)

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html

The examples show the operating mode as `mode 11g` in ifconfig(8) output. I'm not sure what it would show in 802.11n mode, probably `mode 11n`.


----------



## lme@ (Apr 17, 2015)

kpa said:


> Very few adapters work in 802.11n under FreeBSD and I think it's limited to Atheros devices pretty much and the support is very experimental. The USB Wifi dongle you're buying probably works in FreeBSD but only in 802.11g (54 Mbits/sec) mode.
> 
> You will find the current operating mode of the device in the ifconfig(8) output.


The iwn(4) driver also supports 802.11n.


----------



## trev (Apr 25, 2015)

The other option is to buy one of those Chinese 802.11n "pocket routers" which connects directly to an ethernet port (for network) and USB (for power). Sub $20 delivered on eBay, Ali Express et al.


----------

